# Old Brompton - Brake Cables and Levers



## joolsybools (7 Jan 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping there are some Brommy brake cable and lever gurus out there please!

I have a very old (10 years) Brompton, it's one of the little red ones that came with a 3 speed hub and no mudguards etc, what I think was classed as an M3C which is equivalent to a modern M3E. I understand that it has a short wheel base as the long wheel base didn't go into production until much later.

The front brake cable snapped a few months ago and I have only just got around to sorting it out so I have ordered and now received new brake cables for both front and back as I thought the back could probably do with renewing too. Now I thought I was buying the correct parts as in QBRCABFA-M/P for the front and QBRCABRA-02 for the rear BUT (there's always a but isn't there!) when I looked at the packet it shows that they are not compatible with my (very old) brake levers. Now you wouldn't think this is a problem...just get some new brake levers! There is a bit of play anyway in the front (right) one which I had forgotten about, so they could do with an upgrade.

I think my current brake levers might be classed as 10 degree ones, but am not 100% certain. Now from the packet it looks like I could replace my R (front) lever with a QBRLEV30RH​, which is a 30 degree lever - if anyone thinks otherwise let me know!

The rear or L lever/brake situation looks to be a bit more of a problem as the picture shows the cable is only compatible with a slightly different Brompton branded 10 degree lever which you do not seem to be available to buy new anymore. The only thing I can think of would be to buy a 30 degree lever and a corresponding cable for a short wheel base but this cable does not exist (that I can find anyway!). So basically I am at a bit of a loss as to what to do. 

Am I being thick? All constructive suggestions welcome! Thanks


----------



## Bromptonaut (7 Jan 2013)

Try a different parts supplier: 

http://www.simpsoncycles.co.uk/section.php/612/1/brake_parts_and_cables If it's not apparent from the website then give the guys a ring. 

Alternatively sort your own by choosing the appropriate nipple fitting and simply cut to length using the original parts as a pattern


----------



## joolsybools (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I'm dig into it a bit more tomorrow and report back! :-)


----------



## Brommyboy (8 Jan 2013)

You can use ordinary brake inner cables, which are double-ended. Make sure you cut the incorrect nipple off and use the other! Grease cables well before inserting into the cable outers.


----------



## AKA Bob (8 Jan 2013)

You should be able to buy a suitable replacement cable at most retailers with the same type of 'nipple' head. As Brommyboy said ensure you lube the cable well before threading it through the brake case and cut any excess off once its all connected.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Jan 2013)

Yeah, grease the inner cable well before inserting into the casing. Maybe splash out and get new inners and outers as there may well be deterioration of the outer but inside causing greater friciton. Just my thoughts. But either way new inner cable grease it copiously for nice smooth responsive strong braking.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Jan 2013)

www.sjscycles.co.uk

They have all Brompton spares. IMO it's worth paying a few extra quid for the correct cable. They're thinner and the outer's are more flexible.

I've tried using standard brake and gear cables ( gear cables have to have the nipples reduced to fit the b's levers) they don't seem to last as long as bromptons own.


----------



## alicat (13 Feb 2013)

Since you already have new cables, measure them roughly against the old ones in situ. If they are longer, remove the old housings and cut exactly. If they are shorter, search the Brompton parts list then google the code or go straight to SJS.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Feb 2013)

Put some shimano levers on it and some modern calipers get brakes that work!


----------



## joolsybools (15 Feb 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Put some shimano levers on it and some modern calipers get brakes that work!



Yes it would be novel to have some decent brakes on it! I might just do that when I have some spare cash...I is skint at the moment.

Ta


----------

